# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Shpejtoni punën e kompjuterit tuaj

## Sefedini_PZ

Dëshironi që të shpejtoni dhe përmirësoni punën e kompjuterit tuaj?

Për ta bërë këtë ndiqni këto udhëzime:

Klikoni me tastin e djathtë të mausit te ikona My Computer ose në Control Panel klikoni ikonën System, do të ju shfaqet në ekran tabela System Properties.
Në këtë tabelë klikoni te menyja Advanced pastaj te Performance klikoni menynë Settings.
Do të ju hapet tabela Peformance Options dhe menyja Visual Effects.
Aty klikoni Adjust for best performance pastaj Apply dhe në fund OK.

“Adjust for best performance” do të thotë “Përshtat për funksionimin më të mirë”

Përgatiti: Sefedin Muçaj, Prizren, Kosovë.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Anglisht shqip e ke qare perkthimin edhe ky opsjon eshte selektuar by default ne microsoft windows

----------


## ht20.94

Ja ku e ke dhe video...

----------


## Sefedini_PZ

> Anglisht shqip e ke qare perkthimin edhe ky opsjon eshte selektuar by default ne microsoft windows


Me fal se pak me vonese e lexova pergjigjen tende.
Une nuk jam perkthyes i kualifikuar i gjuhes angleze prandaj e kam perkthyer me aq sa kam dijeni.
Pastaj, gabim e ke sepse opsioni default i Windows-it eshte "Let Windows choose what's best for my computer" prandaj ne duhet ta ndryshojme kete!

----------


## Aedson

Nje artikull shume i mire per argumentin ne fjale gjendet ketu:
http://www.revistekompjuteri.com/zer...206&Itemid=123

----------


## che_guevara86

> Anglisht shqip e ke qare perkthimin edhe ky opsjon eshte selektuar by default ne microsoft windows


Shume mire e ka perkthyer po mbase ke harruar shqipen ti dhe erdhe te na japesh pak leksione shqip.

Perktheje pak default ne shqip ???

Ne fund te fundit ska faj nje perkthyes por diferencimi i gjuheve sidomos anglisht shqip qe ka nje hendek shume te madh ne mes. 
Kur ka dhe Anglisht Italisht shume probleme jo me shqipja qe eshte e vafer dhe plot dialektizma . 
Po te thote kete nje qe merret me gjuhet . 

Vleresimi 10/10 bravo shqipe per perkthimin shume i pershtatur .

----------


## bestciki

> Ja ku e ke dhe video...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqM8M...layer_embedded


thnx a lot per postimin e videos

----------


## pendex

Kjo menyre vlen per Pc-te nen 1 Ghz.Tek ato me te shpejta (2.2: 2.8: 4.0)nuk ka efekt.

----------

